# Fuel Problem



## RK-62 (Sep 26, 2021)

Hi everyone!

I'm new here, I'm a retired builder, so working on my Tractor is challenge. I have 1526 Mahindra Hydrostatic- diesel, and the issue I'm having right now is that the tractor lost power today when I was out mowing. I got it to the shed and noticed the fuel filter cup was not full. The first thing I did was remove the cup and replaced the filter. One thing I noticed while doing this was the stream of fuel was coming out slower than the last time I changed the fuel filter. Any advice on what to check next? BTW there is no shut-valve that I can find, if someone knows of one I would sure like to know where it is! Any help would be appreciated-Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello RK-62, welcome to the forum.

Check your fuel tank cap vent. It may be plugged causing a vacuum in the tank, which reduces flow.

Most tractors have fuel screens in the line between the fuel tank and filter. If you have a fuel lift pump, check for a screen at the inlet to this pump. If you have a sediment bowl, check for a screen in the top of it. Your tractor may also have a cylindrical shaped fuel screen sitting up inside the tank (attached to the fuel tank shutoff valve). Also, check the lines for obstructions.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If u have an air compressor, simply back blow the line from the fuel filter IN LINE, back to the fuel tank..
Have the cap off the tank FIRST.. otherwise it’ll split the tank..


----------



## RK-62 (Sep 26, 2021)

Thanks for those suggestions I'll check it out. It may take me a couple days to get to it, but I will let you all know what I find.


----------



## RK-62 (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## RK-62 (Sep 26, 2021)

Okay, so as things change around here, I was able to squeeze in some work in on the tractor.

The first photo of the fuel filter cup has three hoses coming into and out of it.
1. The one on the right goes up to the fuel pump, then it looks like it goes over to the fuel injection pump per the schematics that I have.
2. The hose on the left comes from the bottom of the fuel tank, and as far as I can tell at this point its a straight line (no shut off valve). 
3. The hose at the top runs up and connects to other hoses (third photo) and goes to the top of the fuel tank. 

In the second photo is a line coming from the top of the fuel tank (next to the other one mentioned previously), it goes to the back of the metal pipe where where you would fill the tractor with fuel.

Its pretty dirty in there, I have been using the tractor for a lot of dirt work while working on the foundation of our new home I'm putting up. So after cleaning everything up I probably should empty the tank first, or should I disconnect and inspect the other hoses first?


----------

